

Show HN: My first iPad app "HckrNe.ws" - bcheek
http://www.hckrne.ws/index.html

======
bcheek
Here are some promo codes: RAJM9FF3YWJX WXX73HKP96X6 PJ36N4HHPWMA 79AE9H9WHAA3
F3XHAX9FK3E6

~~~
Moto7451
Not too bad but some of the settings aren't sticking. I.e. setting "Open Full
Site Automatically" isn't setting at all.

~~~
bcheek
Awesome, added to bug list.

